# Directors Gift



## Oobleck1441 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a directors gift.. I'm having a tough time thinking of anything!
My cast and crew has no idea, and this is our directors first time working with us!
any suggestions?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 7, 2009)

Directors gifts ought to be a memento of the production. Some questions that might help you figure out a gift:

1. What production are you doing?
2. What is your budget for a gift?
3. Did anything happen during the rehearsal period that might be worth remembering?
4. Are there are any props or pieces of set decor that might lend themselves to being converted into a gift?


----------



## Oobleck1441 (Jan 7, 2009)

We are staging "Once on this Island" as-in the musical that reciveved a Tony Award a couple years ago..

We have all been keeping our ears open to listen to him complain about stuff, to get ideas on things we could get to make life easier for him

Our budget is about $60.. give or take just becuase everyone is planning on donating a couple bucks towards it


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 7, 2009)

If your director is of legal age, I would suggest a nice bottle of booze! Everyone loves when the booze fairy comes (especially after long tedious techs)!


----------



## aporter2012 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sometimes I have seen a director gift be a journal filled with entries from each cast and crew member stating a favorite memory or just a general thanks. That can also be paired with tickets nearby to a professional theatre, or gift certificate of some sort...(my favorite is for the spa so the director can feel all the tension of the show leave!!!)


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen props used as gifts, small toys given as gifts...

For the high school productions with guest directors it can be a signed shirt from the show, signed poster from the show, picture of the cast/crew with a large border around it (think 8x10 photo in a 12x20 frame with a white matte border around it) Sometimes these are combined with a gift card to the director's favorite restaurant and flowers...


----------

